# Graphic Card Help



## bruce_batman (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Guys i recently installed a second monitor to my pc(via hdmi), and since then the games have started to hang a little, so maybe i was thinking of buying a new graphics card please help me

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Cooler Master PSU 460 Watts

2. What is your budget?
Ans:10-15k perhaps

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:full hd

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:Here are my current pc specs


Intel Core i5 2400
Intel Motherboard Dh67BL
4Gb DDR3 RAM- Kingston
PCI-E Forza GT 440 2GB Graphics Card
Cooler Master 460Wts PSU
ATX Cabinet Cooler Master Elite 310


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

sell that psu to get around 2k. that psu is not good(assuming extreme power plus here).
get r9 270x - 14.25k and antec vp550p - 3.5k


----------



## bruce_batman (Jun 15, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] ok thankz for the info can u please give me the proper model no of these two products so that i can research more


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?re.../antec-vp550-550-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz45hr9fyu5

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC 2 TOP 2GB DDR5 (R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 - R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 - - 20,000.00)

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X 2GB DDR5 DUAL-X OC (R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC-2GB-DDR5 - R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC-2GB-DDR5 - - 19,500.00)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?re.../antec-vp550-550-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz45hr9fyu5



Isnt that VP550? Shouldn't OP get VP550P i.e  VP 550P Snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Isnt that VP550? Shouldn't OP get VP550P i.e  VP 550P Snapdeal



Look at the general specification..


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> sell that psu to get around 2k. that psu is not good(assuming extreme power plus here).
> get r9 270x - 14.25k and antec vp550p - 3.5k



I don't think Op is going to be able to sell CM 460 Extreme at 2k as one can easily get a new Corsair VS 450 at that price


----------



## bruce_batman (Jun 17, 2014)

also i hope i do not have to update my motherboard to accommodate these upgrades


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> also i hope i do not have to update my motherboard to accommodate these upgrades



yups..

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> I don't think Op is going to be able to sell CM 460 Extreme at 2k as one can easily get a new Corsair VS 450 at that price



depends on the buyer  some people just go blind with the brand..


----------



## bruce_batman (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yups..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yups i have to..... or yups i do not have to??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> yups i have to..... or yups i do not have to??



 i do not have to..


----------



## bruce_batman (Jun 18, 2014)

my motherboard has pcie v2.0 but the graphic card you are suggesting has 3.0 i will have to change my mobo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> my motherboard has pcie v2.0 but the graphic card you are suggesting has 3.0 i will have to change my mobo



it is backward compatible. so no need to worry.


----------



## bruce_batman (Aug 16, 2014)

ok so i bought a ps3 for gaming and removed the second monitor which was connected via hdmi but i noticed that my graphic card is still glitching so i still need a graphic card so do i get a cheaper graphic card for my work(animation)?

so my parents have given me a budget of 40k for psu, graphic card, ram(4GB), and a monitor or a tv please advice each of them


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2014)

which software do you use for animation(just making sure whether it supports cuda only or opencl too)?


----------



## bruce_batman (Aug 18, 2014)

autodesk maya, also i have shortlisted the following

1.Sapphire r9 270x
2.seasonic s1211 520
3.dell st 2420l
4. 4 gb ram


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2014)

it supports opencl and choice of gpu and psu is good. for ram, get the similar ram you already have. for monitor, try AOC i2369vm.


----------



## bruce_batman (Aug 19, 2014)

but on its website it says "500 Watt Power Supply is required.
600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX™ System." so which one should i go for the 600w or the 520 one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> but on its website it says "500 Watt Power Supply is required.
> 600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX™ System." so which one should i go for the 600w or the 520 one?



Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5k is enough.


----------



## bruce_batman (Aug 19, 2014)

is the graphic card a good performer???and will it work better in this price range? also i have an intel processor will it work properly?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> is the graphic card a good performer???and will it work better in this price range? also i have an intel processor will it work properly?



Sapphire R9 270X 2GB is good performer at its price range and it works well with your Intel Processor.




bruce_batman said:


> autodesk maya, also i have shortlisted the following
> 
> 1.Sapphire r9 270x
> 2.seasonic s1211 520
> ...



1.Sapphire R9 270X 2GB,
2.Seasonic S12II 520,
3.Dell ST2420L,
4.Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz RAM.

All the above components suits perfectly for your needs. Go with them.


----------



## bruce_batman (Aug 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Sapphire R9 270X 2GB is good performer at its price range and it works well with your Intel Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gr8!! thankz a ton!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 19, 2014)

bruce_batman said:


> but on its website it says "500 Watt Power Supply is required.
> 600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX™ System." so which one should i go for the 600w or the 520 one?



520W is plenty. that seasonic one is of good quality too.

- - - Updated - - -



bruce_batman said:


> gr8!! thankz a ton!



i wont suggest that monitor . look at aoc i2369vm or dell s2340l.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

@ Op - if you have kingston ram better go for Kingston Hyper X Blu 1600 Mhz / Value ram depending on your current ram module for better compatibility instead of Corsair vengeance.

BTW, For 40k you can get these :

1. Sapphire R9 280x Dual X OC @ 22k
2. Seasonic Eco 600 @ 4.5k
3. Kingston Hyper X Blue @ 3.1k
4. Dell ST2240L @ ~8 - 8.5k

You an opt for R9 280 non X version from sapphire if you wish to get the  AoC i2369vm or Dell s2340l.


----------

